# Peavey Bandit



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

so I decided I want to buy a used Transtube Bandit 112 , great amp to take jamming etc and leave my Supersonic at home. Before LandM came a few years ago, Peavey was everywhere here in Peterborough, our main store Buds sold them. Now I went to the pawn shops, gear stores, kijiji, can't find one anywhere! Go figure, how times change.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

hedzup said:


> here in Peterborough,


Go the mighty Petes!
Yeah, Mother's here had the Peavey ticket (then bought by L&M) MCC have them in AB now.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

The old ones are great amps.Built like tanks. Still gigging my Backstage 50.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2016)

I played through one of these last Monday for an audition on bass.
I was impressed.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Everyone should have a Bandit (preferably a US made one)! Playing an outdoor show or in sketchy venue -- then haul one of these along rather than your vintage tube amp! Still relatively cheap but US transtube 112 redstripes are now appreciating in price. 
I really like and play the Bandit 65 w Scorpion speaker and the redstripe w Sheffield. Both have great cleans and take pedals very well. Built like tanks but I think the PCB-mouted jacks on the 65 are coming loose and will need resoldering or replacement. If the latter I'll do flying leads.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a mint Bandit blue stripe with Sheffield speaker sitting downstairs. I think it's a 1992 or 1993.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Peavey bandit )1986(
(Don't ask about the outfit !)










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

BSTheTech said:


> I have a mint Bandit blue stripe with Sheffield speaker sitting downstairs. I think it's a 1992 or 1993.


Too bad you live so far away! I would try to get it away from you.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I played a Bandit 65 for many years younger. un killable amp. Would recommend one to anybody as a backup. Was lacking output since was playing with other players with Marshall stacks.... I went to an acoustic 470 head with a 15 with 2 X10 Peavey cab after the Bandit 65, never had volume problems after that...


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Bandit can be special ordered from Axe Music.
Plus a few other places :
https://www.amazon.ca/Peavey-Bandit...&qid=1479756634&sr=8-1&keywords=peavey+bandit

Mid 500 is the correct going rate.

I have the smaller version: Peavey Envoy, circa 1999. Just starting to act funny now. Searching for a replacement. Still haven't ruled out replacing it with the same thing.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Put up a WTB. Pay $200, shred.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Heh. I still have my old beat up tank (Bandit 65 with Scorpion as well) from the mid 80's as well, probably bought in '86 from Mr. Entertainment here in Edmonton. Those amps are awesome in the clean channel with effects. Took more abuse than anything I've had and haven't had to have it serviced yet. Brilliant. 

Good luck in your quest.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Kijiji Canada


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I just saw this at the Spaceman website in Ottawa...

Peavey Bandit 112 amp - Spaceman Music

It's actually a little tempting but not on the priority list


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I've got one from the early 80's. The big brother though, the Special 120. I figured with transistors, the extra power didn't cost much, in money or weight.

I modded mine so that the pull-thick feature was footswitchable instead of the reverb (an option I've never found a use for). That effectively gave me a third tone for solos. I gigged/jammed this amp for years. Bullet-proof, till I lent it to a buddy who used it for bass and killed the speaker (since reconed). I have a few more desirable amps and this one hasn't been energized in many years.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> Peavey bandit )1986(
> (Don't ask about the outfit !)
> 
> 
> ...


No question about the outfit but your face... What's up with that look? I know coke where the thing back then...


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

I just picked up a silver stripe Bandit on a wicked good deal. Very impressed so far. I like the t-dynamics for built in compression. 

I need a footswitch though.


----------

